# menig



## Chiapas

Hoeveel zijn "menig geneticus"? Enkele, verschillende, of heel veel?

Hartelijk bedankt!


----------



## Church89

enkele/verschillende. Meer dan een maar niet heel veel.


----------



## Joannes

Ik zou wel zeggen 'veel', daarom niet allemaal of zelfs niet de meesten, maar toch veel.


----------



## Chimel

Ik denk dat het meer een kwestie van perspectief is dan van louter aantal. In de praktijk kunnen "enkele genetici/verschillende genetici" en "menig geneticus" naar ongeveer hetzelfde aantal betrokkenen verwijzen, maar bij "menig" is de connotatie bijna altijd positief: er zijn toch (relatief) veel, meer dan je zou denken.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Chimel said:


> Ik denk dat het meer een kwestie van perspectief is dan van louter aantal. In de praktijk kunnen "enkele genetici/verschillende genetici" en "menig geneticus" naar ongeveer hetzelfde aantal betrokkenen verwijzen, maar bij "menig" is de connotatie bijna altijd positief: er zijn toch (relatief) veel, meer dan je zou denken.


Ik zou ook geneigd zijn te verwachten dat er zich onder die genetici enkele zeer gerespecteerde vakbroeders bevinden wier meningen gewicht in de schaal leggen. 
Met andere woorden: Er zich toch (relatief) veel, meer dan je zou denken + dit is een belangrijk gegeven.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou nog op de parallel met het Engels willen wijzen: *'many a ...'* Volgens mij is er iets mysterieus aan de uitdrukking: ze betekent veel voor wie aan weinig denkt, en ze betekent weinig voor wie aan veel denkt. 

Nog iets: je hebt het Duitse *manchmal*, soms. Het zou mij niet verbazen dat er een parallel is met _menig_: _soms _is volgens mij een frequentie van geen 50 % (aaarrrrhhhh), en dat is, eh, niet echt veel en niet echt weinig.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Laat ik het zo zeggen:_ soms zijn de genetici het hier niet over eens_ zegt mij dat het een niet onoverkomelijk verschil van inzicht is. 
 Bij _menigmaal zijn de genetici het hier niet over eens_ verwacht ik op dit punt een verhitte discussie onder de ingewijden.


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Nog iets: je hebt het Duitse *manchmal*, soms. Het zou mij niet verbazen dat er een parallel is met _menig_: _soms _is volgens mij een frequentie van geen 50 % (aaarrrrhhhh), en dat is, eh, niet echt veel en niet echt weinig.


Je hebt zelfs *manch *(mancher, manche) in het Duits: je zou kunnen zeggen _mancher Genetiker_, met net dezelfde mening als _menig geneticus,_ denk ik.


> Volgens mij is er iets mysterieus aan de uitdrukking: ze betekent veel voor wie aan weinig denkt, en ze betekent weinig voor wie aan veel denkt.


Dat kun *jij *als lezer denken (dat er eigenlijk niet zoveel zijn), maar ik blijf bij het idee dat de bedoeling voor wie dit *zegt *altijd positief is, met de betekenis "eigenlijk meer dan je denkt". Of, zoals Lerenard suggereert, "enkele maar niet de minsten".

In het Frans bestaat/bestond ook _maint _in deze betekenis, maar dit wordt nog amper gebruikt, behalve in vaste uitdukkingen zoals "maintes fois". En daar ook is de connotatie "eigenlijk al vaker dan men zou denken" ("Je l'ai déjà dit maintes fois" drukt een grotere irritatie uit dan "Je l'ai déjà dit parfois, quelques fois,...").

Een interessant bijvoeglijk naanwoord, in ieder geval...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vergat _manch _te vermelden, maar dat bedoelde ik net. Ik zeg wel niet 'dat er niet zoveel zijn', ik wijs op een mogelijjke ambiguïteit, relativiteit, die ik ook in _soms _onderken. Wie zal ooit definiëren wat de precieze betekenis van _soms _is ??? 

Eventueel moeten wij deze discussie meenemen naar EHL...


----------



## marrish

Wat betekent EHL?


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

marrish said:


> Wat betekent EHL?



Goeie vraag, ik ben zeer benieuwd. 

Ik ben trouwens tot het lumineuze idee gekomen om in de Dikke Van Dale te kijken:



> *me·nig* _
> onbepaald voornaamwoord_
> (901-1000) verwant met Engels _many_, Oudiers _menic(c)_, Oudkerkslavisch _mŭnogŭ (veel)_
> 
> (steeds gevolgd door een zelfstandig naamwoord in het enkelvoud) veel meer dan één
> synoniem: verscheidene
> 
> 
> *me·nig·een*
> _onbepaald voornaamwoord_
> (1285) van menig + een
> 
> verscheidene personen (afzonderlijk gedacht)


----------



## ThomasK

EHL: Etymology and History of Language. 

"Veel meer dan één" vind ik een prachtige vondst. Maar ik word er neit wijzer van. En 'verscheidene' : best origineel, maar... ?


----------

